# Ham Std Manual



## D.A. (Mar 15, 2021)

Does anyone know the Manual P/N (Civilian or Military) to the Hamilton Standard 23E50 Overhaul and also Parts Manual that would be from a DC3 or Lockheed Loadstar, etc.? I've searched but there appears to be SEVERAL manuals for the 23E50 and you have to know the specific propeller you're looking for, and all I know is the prop from the DC3 and the like.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 15, 2021)

You might get more interest and information if you avoid abbreviations in the title.


----------



## Michael Hope (Mar 16, 2021)

The Hamilton Standard commercial manuals for propeller overhaul 140, parts list is 143, also their is a specific parts list for the 23E50-473 and 23E50-505, which are the two latest versions of the propellers used on the DC-3. The difference between the -473 and the -505 is the type of cams in the dome assembly. The -473 used the standard cams, and the -505 uses the faired knee cams. There is a separate manual 130 for the overhaul of the blades.


----------



## D.A. (Mar 17, 2021)

Michael Hope said:


> The Hamilton Standard commercial manuals for propeller overhaul 140, parts list is 143, also their is a specific parts list for the 23E50-473 and 23E50-505, which are the two latest versions of the propellers used on the DC-3. The difference between the -473 and the -505 is the type of cams in the dome assembly. The -473 used the standard cams, and the -505 uses the faired knee cams. There is a separate manual 130 for the overhaul of the blades.


Fantastic information - Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------

